# travel time



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

What is the maximum travel time you guys are willing to drive to get work. 
I'm currently driving 1 1/2 hours to do a job for a local contractor. I have been doing his work for years or I would have passed. He is paying an extra .20 sq. ft. for my troubles. Although we are forced to take the day off today due to the fact the house has no heat and our taping mud was still wet like we just taped it yesterday. hopefully furnace guy will get heat fired up today.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

At this point in time, with things as slow as they are, I would travel to just about anywhere to get the work. I know with fuel prices the way they are right now, nobody likes to put out the money and time for travel. I can easily see people spending over $200 per week on fuel alone. I would be willing to shell that amount out, just to be working. 

As a matter of fact, I would be willing to go on the road with a crew right now. I am not opposed to staying away from home for a few weeks, living in a hotel. I have done it before.

I have had alot of jobs get put on hold lately. I guess that nobody wants to spend any money on anything in this poor economy. At least 3 people assure me that I have the job but, they are going to wait awhile before they have it done. And I refuse to cutthroat underbid just to get the work. I value my time and tools more than that.....


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Fuel bill was 360 bucks last week. Was driving to 3 different jobs and 190 miles a day. Glad that is over and I get to start a brand new 4000sqft home.. This one is only 5 miles away. Thank god. At $4.11 per gallon it adds up fast. Been flooded out here for over 4 weeks now. Rain finally stopped but water isnt going anywhere. Going to be a slow start for new construction. something we didnt need.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

boco said:


> Fuel bill was 360 bucks last week. Was driving to 3 different jobs and 190 miles a day. Glad that is over and I get to start a brand new 4000sqft home.. This one is only 5 miles away. Thank god. At $4.11 per gallon it adds up fast. Been flooded out here for over 4 weeks now. Rain finally stopped but water isnt going anywhere. Going to be a slow start for new construction. something we didnt need.


thats alot of mileage deduction


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> What is the maximum travel time you guys are willing to drive to getQUOTE work.
> 
> I'm currently driving 1 1/2 hours to do a job for a local contractor. is that 1 way or rd.trip. He is paying an extra .20 sq. ft. for my troubles. .sounds pretty fair to me ..real fair if roundtrip[/]


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

chris said:


> cdwoodcox said:
> 
> 
> > What is the maximum travel time you guys are willing to drive to getQUOTE work.
> ...


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah .20 sq. ft. isn't bad too compensate drive time just sucks. I remember the days when I could have subbed job to local drywaller and done my own jobs around here. Now days you go where the work is.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> Yeah .20 sq. ft. isn't bad too compensate drive time just sucks. I remember the days when I could have subbed job to local drywaller and done my own jobs around here. Now days you go where the work is.


pretty much pays for the rock:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Here's my drive area, star marks where I live, anything in the green area is normal rate. Average drive time to green area is 45 minutes to a hour. In the red area I get ONE whole penny more. Some places can be up to 1:45 away. It's ok if your close to home, But not too many people build in a dinky little red neck town of 2,000 people. The rich like to build by the lakes,,,,,of coarse


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

$20 to get there,, $20 to get back home. If I'm lucky... I'M getting a helicopter


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Here's my drive area, star marks where I live, anything in the green area is normal rate. Average drive time to green area is 45 minutes to a hour. In the red area I get ONE whole penny more. Some places can be up to 1:45 away. It's ok if your close to home, But not too many people build in a dinky little red neck town of 2,000 people. The rich like to build by the lakes,,,,,of coarse


That is quite the coverage area. 5 years ago my cell provider didn't have that big a coverage map. Like I told my employees driving 1 1/2 hours to work is alot better than sitting home watching the bills pile up.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

boco said:


> At $4.11 per gallon it adds up fast.


 Would love to be payin that!!! UK prices are about £6.50 a gallon just now:furious: think thats about $9?
I'm drivin an hour each way to site, 100 miles all in. Couldnt be bothered driving much further to be honest and at £15 fuel a day I couldnt afford to either!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

We are paying about $1.50 a litre wich is $5.60 a US gallon or $6.85 a UK gallon. We are all being bent over the gate post and given a good going over:furious:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Its about $2.10 per litre for petrol here, I have a deisel which is a little cheaper but you still have to buy road user kms, A tax, Which is about $95 for 2000km. We get arse raped here on our fuels.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> Its about $2.10 per litre for petrol here, I have a deisel which is a little cheaper but you still have to buy road user kms, A tax, Which is about $95 for 2000km. We get arse raped here on our fuels.


 WTF Road user Kms?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> WTF Road user Kms?


Petrol has a tax or many taxes in the cost, diesel is cheaper than petrol as it does not have certian taxes in it, so they have a road user chargers tax that has to be paid for all diesel vehicles, Trucks etc, You wouldnt believe how much freight companys pay, You have to have a ticket in your windscreen with your vehicle kms on it and how many kms ahead you have paid for, If you odimeter exceeds the amount of kms on your ticket then you havent paid your road user chargers then they will fine your arse to hell and you still have to pay for your Kms. Our fuels etc are loaded with taxes, GST tax, Road tax, ACC, Roading development and so on. Like i said, Petrol is Just over $2 per litre at the moment. [email protected]


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Petrol has a tax or many taxes in the cost, diesel is cheaper than petrol as it does not have certian taxes in it, so they have a road user chargers tax that has to be paid for all diesel vehicles, Trucks etc, You wouldnt believe how much freight companys pay, You have to have a ticket in your windscreen with your vehicle kms on it and how many kms ahead you have paid for, If you odimeter exceeds the amount of kms on your ticket then you havent paid your road user chargers then they will fine your arse to hell and you still have to pay for your Kms. Our fuels etc are loaded with taxes, GST tax, Road tax, ACC, Roading development and so on. Like i said, Petrol is Just over $2 per litre at the moment. [email protected]


maybe you should get one of these then cazna:whistling2:


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

cazna said:


> Petrol has a tax or many taxes in the cost, diesel is cheaper than petrol as it does not have certian taxes in it, so they have a road user chargers tax that has to be paid for all diesel vehicles, Trucks etc, You wouldnt believe how much freight companys pay, You have to have a ticket in your windscreen with your vehicle kms on it and how many kms ahead you have paid for, If you odimeter exceeds the amount of kms on your ticket then you havent paid your road user chargers then they will fine your arse to hell and you still have to pay for your Kms. Our fuels etc are loaded with taxes, GST tax, Road tax, ACC, Roading development and so on. Like i said, Petrol is Just over $2 per litre at the moment. [email protected]


 
Jeez and I thought we got screwed in the UK.

If we were working normal hours, 8 til 5.30 we would travel 1hr 15m or 1hr 30m if it was all motorway
Our last job was 1hr 20m away, but we ended up staying because we were on site (a school) at 7.30am and were not finishing till 8 or 8.30 pm
and 7 days a week for 5 weeks, last 3 days was 10pm finish

EK don't forget the US gallon is smaller than ours. (not that it make a lot of difference, they still pay peanuts for fuel)
That makes a change the Brits have got something bigger than the US:jester::whistling2:

*1 US gallon = 3.78541178 litres*

*1 Imperial gallon = 4.54609188 litres*


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes Brian my mistake . US gallon is smaller
We're all getting shafted though:furious:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> What is the maximum travel time you guys are willing to drive to get work.
> I'm currently driving 1 1/2 hours to do a job for a local contractor. I have been doing his work for years or I would have passed. He is paying an extra .20 sq. ft. for my troubles. Although we are forced to take the day off today due to the fact the house has no heat and our taping mud was still wet like we just taped it yesterday. hopefully furnace guy will get heat fired up today.


I go where my g/c goes .. and add windshield time.


----------



## rockhound (Dec 27, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *cazna*  
_Petrol has a tax or many taxes in the cost, diesel is cheaper than petrol as it does not have certian taxes in it, so they have a road user chargers tax that has to be paid for all diesel vehicles, Trucks etc, You wouldnt believe how much freight companys pay, You have to have a ticket in your windscreen with your vehicle kms on it and how many kms ahead you have paid for, If you odimeter exceeds the amount of kms on your ticket then you havent paid your road user chargers then they will fine your arse to hell and you still have to pay for your Kms. Our fuels etc are loaded with taxes, GST tax, Road tax, ACC, Roading development and so on. Like i said, Petrol is Just over $2 per litre at the moment. [email protected]_

maybe you should get one of these then cazna:whistling2: 
Attached Images










2buckcanuck....sure glad Cazna has a good sense of humor...that pic is bloody funny


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

rockhound said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cazna*
> _Petrol has a tax or many taxes in the cost, diesel is cheaper than petrol as it does not have certian taxes in it, so they have a road user chargers tax that has to be paid for all diesel vehicles, Trucks etc, You wouldnt believe how much freight companys pay, You have to have a ticket in your windscreen with your vehicle kms on it and how many kms ahead you have paid for, If you odimeter exceeds the amount of kms on your ticket then you havent paid your road user chargers then they will fine your arse to hell and you still have to pay for your Kms. Our fuels etc are loaded with taxes, GST tax, Road tax, ACC, Roading development and so on. Like i said, Petrol is Just over $2 per litre at the moment. [email protected]_
> 
> ...


Don't thank me, thank Kiwiman, he's the one who sent me the pic of his work mobile :thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Don't thank me, thank Kiwiman, he's the one who sent me the pic of his work mobile :thumbup:


I'm just trying to think of a smartarse reply....still thinking...I'll get back to you later :glare:.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Kiwiman said:


> I'm just trying to think of a smartarse reply....still thinking...I'll get back to you later :glare:.










I know...Hey 2Buck, watch the birdy 
(one of my favourites )


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Don't thank me, thank Kiwiman, he's the one who sent me the pic of his work mobile :thumbup:


:thumbup: Ha ha ha, It might cum, Opps, I mean come to that one day.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I know...Hey 2Buck, watch the birdy
> (one of my favourites )


Kiwiman's being mean to me silver stilts









:ban:Kiwiman
I hope judy bites you in the you know what


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> I hope judy bites you in the you know what


It's Julie not Judy .....And you started it


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Obviously some guys are willing to travel 1 1/2 hours to work for 1/2 of what I charge. I have seen their van twice in the last 3 days. Last time was on a job I bid on and was told they had some one 1/2 my price like I was trying to rip them off. My prices haven't risen in the last 5 years (Even though they should have). And I damn sure ain't dropping my prices maybe its time I look at other avenues. Some guys are willing to do sh!t work for sh!t pay but not me. Maybe I should become a building inspector and start weeding these jackasses out my self.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

No not a building inspector OSHA. And I will get my helpers hired on with the immigration department.
After 6 months we would have weeded out 95 percent of competition in northern part of state.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> Obviously some guys are willing to travel 1 1/2 hours to work for 1/2 of what I charge. I have seen their van twice in the last 3 days. Last time was on a job I bid on and was told they had some one 1/2 my price like I was trying to rip them off. My prices haven't risen in the last 5 years (Even though they should have). And I damn sure ain't dropping my prices maybe its time I look at other avenues. Some guys are willing to do sh!t work for sh!t pay but not me. Maybe I should become a building inspector and start weeding these jackasses out my self.


Bide your time, I'm sure the quality won't be there. Sooner or later you'll be fixing the mess they left behind and they'll be gone for good. Saw it happen alot around my neck of the woods. 
As far as travel time.... 110-160 miles a day. 16 miles a gallon. Current fuel prices @ $3.69. I avarage over $650 a month for fuel. Currently seeking empolyment oppertunitys at BK, Mickey D's, and Long John Silvers.
Can't afford to drive to Wendy's!


----------



## ChicagoHandyman (Dec 30, 2014)

depends on the pay, and of course if i have other worl


----------

